# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Duke pritur tingujt e trashëgiminë SHQIPE nga " Festivali i Këngës "

## sirena_adria

_ Emocione, ndjesi, pritshmëri dhe dimensione artistike …… në pritje të FESTES së KENGES SHQIPE !_ 





_Në sytë  e artdashësve ….._

----------

*Albo* (30-12-2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga Portugalia_

----------

*Albo* (30-12-2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Kur kenga behet edhe me e bukur …….. me nje remix !_

----------

*Albo* (30-12-2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Publikuar veç nje dite pas Festivalit Europian te sivjetem ._

----------

*Albo* (30-12-2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

Italia ne Eurovision 1966

----------


## sirena_adria

Kënga fituse e Çmimit të Parë të Festivalit të 4 të këngës në Radio.  Teksti: Mark Gurakuqi - Muzika: Tonin Harapi, Dhjetor 1965

----------


## sirena_adria

E bukura Këngë Shqipe !

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga artdashës të huaj_

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Artistë të Deshiruar për 2019 …... nga Franca_

----------


## sirena_adria

Spanja ne Eurovision 1970

----------


## sirena_adria

Kënga fituese e Çmimit të Parë të Festivalit të 8 të Këngës në Radio. Muzika: Nikolla Zoraqi - Teksti: Fatos Arapi, Dhjetor 1969

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_ Artistët e Këngës së sotme Shqipe  ……  Me një tjetër Audiencë …….  të paimagjinuar më parë !_ 

https://wiwibloggs.com/2018/07/12/al...-zerin/224643/

----------


## sirena_adria

https://wiwibloggs.com/2018/09/02/ro...stival/226614/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Shtator 2018_

----------


## sirena_adria

Luksemburg ne Eurovision 1963

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Kënga fituese e Çmimit të Parë të Festivalit të 1 të Këngës në Radio. Muzika: Abdulla Grimci - Teksti: Dionis Bubani, Dhjetor 1962

----------


## sirena_adria

Teksti: Llazar Siliqi - Muzika: Tish Daija

Festivali i Parë i Këngës .

----------


## sirena_adria

Teksti: Haxhi Rama - Muzika: Agim Krajka 

Festivali i Parë i Këngës.

----------

